# Honda HS1332 Carburetor Varnished



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

So dummy me lest gas in the tank all year. The gas has Sta-Bil fuel treatment but that was going on 1.5 to 2 years old.

Gas still smells OK, but I think it's the issue. The machine will run with a little starter fluid so I thinking it the Carb.

Does anyone have a diagram and some suggestions on what to check first- I.E. the float etc.

The tank is now drained, and the tank filter is clean, so it's time to dig into the carb now..

Robert @ Honda can you help? Supposed to see a high of 8* tomorrow and it's been snowing for a few days. I suspect I'll need the machine in a day or two to clear snow.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

This might be it...

http://cdn.boats.net/diagram/honda/14V41C/ILLUST/V414E/1400.png


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most likely you don't have to remove the whole carb and just take the bowl off the bottom. Clean out the bowl and the jet and should work. Honda has a smaller secondary bowl that they call a sediment cup that might be blocked up too.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

pull out the main jet and the emulsion tube, those are likely clogged. if it still gives you trouble, pour a teaspoon of gas into the spark plug hole or filter housing, it may start easier if you do that


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here are a few pages from the shop manual. 

I'd try draining the fuel tank, carb bowl, etc. and flush with solvent, then add fresh gasoline and maybe some fuel system cleaner. If you can get the engine to start, let it run a while and confirm it is smooth and clean.

If that doesn't work, the carb may need to be completely cleaned. Pay particular attention to the emulsion tube and main jet. Use aerosol carb cleaner and compressed air for a proper job. Be 100% sure all gaskets, insulators, and parts are fitted back correctly; it is easy to get one or more on backwards or upside down. 






























Be _extremely _careful with this carburetor; unlike a lot of other Honda engines, this is not a basic $25 carburetor. The valve, sediment cup, drainscrew, etc. make it quite spendy, about $300 list price for a whole new carb.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Rocktaco, I'm sorry to hear about your fuel problem.

I highly recommend that you stop using the gasoline from your local gas station. I just bought a new Honda HS928 this past weekend and the first thing I did was syphon the gas and pour in four bottles of Truefuel which is ethanol free and 92 octane.

Ethanol-Free 4-Cycle Fuel | Gas for 4-Cycle Engines | TruFuel


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's another good website for information.

Snow Blower Fuel System Problems and Prevention - Snow Blowers at Jacks


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Many thanks to everyone who replied. I'm headed out in the cold now to see if some of the simpler solution work, it -5* out right now, If if a full removal and cleaning is in order, it's have to wait till this weekend.

I'll report back with finding..

-Robert

P.S. [email protected], Thank you very much for the documents, I'm sure they will be put to good use!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Before you pull the carb, pick up the hs1332 carb gasket kit. Never hurts to replace the O-Rings and Gaskets while you have the carb off the machine.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Yaa Hooo Success!

I got lucky as the fuel was not that far gone. I drained the tank, then added a bit of carb cleaner to the tank to let it fill the bowl, then gave the machine a couple of cranks with the ignition off to get cleaner in the carb. Let it sit for a few, drained everything from the tank and carb, filled with fresh gas, cleaned the spark plug and Bingo, she started right up!

This will serve as a great reminder to drain the fuel from my lawn mower, and quads as soon as temps come up a bit.

Again, thanks everyone! Next time in Denver, stop by for a cool one.

-Robert


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

EarthWindandFire said:


> Rocktaco, I'm sorry to hear about your fuel problem.
> 
> I highly recommend that you stop using the gasoline from your local gas station. I just bought a new Honda HS928 this past weekend and the first thing I did was syphon the gas and pour in four bottles of Truefuel which is ethanol free and 92 octane.
> 
> Ethanol-Free 4-Cycle Fuel | Gas for 4-Cycle Engines | TruFuel


Good Stuff, I see they retail this at Home Depot and Lowes. I have both nearby and will check to see if they stock it.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Freezn said:


> Before you pull the carb, pick up the hs1332 carb gasket kit. Never hurts to replace the O-Rings and Gaskets while you have the carb off the machine.


I may have to get a kit to keep on hand, Then I can misplace it along with the sheer pins I purchased last year. LOL

I'm building a shop out back now to solve such issues as major garage clutter.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Garage clutter? that's just evidence of use.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

> Then I can misplace it along with the sheer pins I purchased last year.


 I made a small 25 dollar investment into a Husky brand tool bag from Home Depot. It's actually a lunch bag but the cool thing about the bag is that its red and black like the Honda!

The bag is lined on the inside to keep things dry and I bought a Velcro strap so that I can attach the bag right to the handlebar. This way, I can store all the Honda paperwork, tools and extra parts etc.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a few pages from the shop manual.
> 
> I'd try draining the fuel tank, carb bowl, etc. and flush with solvent, then add fresh gasoline and maybe some fuel system cleaner. If you can get the engine to start, let it run a while and confirm it is smooth and clean.
> 
> ...


Ok. I have the surging problem. I'm hoping that I can just pull the main jet and main nozzle give them a cleaning at put it back together. Is there room on the fuel line to install in in line fuel filter ???


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

RoyP said:


> Ok. I have the surging problem. I'm hoping that I can just pull the main jet and main nozzle give them a cleaning at put it back together. Is there room on the fuel line to install in in line fuel filter ???


It should have an internal filter at the base of the fuel tank.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm going through the surging of my HS 1132 (purchased used) I pulled the carb off of the machine, the fuel bowl had rust sediment in it, that alarmed me. The sediment tank was loaded with the same rust sediment. I pulled the main jet and the main nozzle. cleaned these jets with a piece of wire brush...all jets seemed clean. I reassembled it. Still have the surging. Local dealer won't accept just the carb to clean, he recommend that I visit NAPA where I can get a good carb cleaner. pull ALL the jets this time,,including the idle jets......let it soak overnight....then reassemble....hope all will be fine after this.

Will let everyone know how this makes out. According to dealer, this cleaner will break up the rust sediments that I can't see. 

I have also put a inline fuel filter between the carb and that fuel tank....


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

tinter said:


> It should have an internal filter at the base of the fuel tank.


You would think so........but by looking at the sediment that I have in the carb.......no way was there a filter there. Poor design !!


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a few pages from the shop manual.
> 
> I'd try draining the fuel tank, carb bowl, etc. and flush with solvent, then add fresh gasoline and maybe some fuel system cleaner. If you can get the engine to start, let it run a while and confirm it is smooth and clean.
> 
> ...


Bob: in these diagrams of the sediment cup, it shows a filter within the sediment cup. I don't have this on my 2003 HS1132......are these available as a part that I can order from my dealer.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I just cleaned the carbs in my HS724 and 624. The 724 I took off and gave a soak in an ultrasonic cleaner. The 624 I just shut off the fuel, removed the heat shield and plastic airbox shroud and I had full access to the carb. Pull the bowl off, reach in and unscrew the main jet and clean it making sure you can see light through all the little holes. Pull the throttle stop screw out and pop up the little plastec plug on the top of the carb and shoot some cleaner down there. Reassembled and done. It was a bit disheartening because the fuel in the 624 was stabilized from last spring but still gummed the works up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

tinter said:


> It should have an internal filter at the base of the fuel tank.


The Honda HS1332 does have a strainer as part of the fuel tank joint:










FYI #1: If you want to inspect/clean the fuel tank joint, first drain the fuel then unbolt/remove the fuel tank for easy access. 

FYI #2: There were some failures of the o-ring on _other_ Honda snow blowers, but not the HS1332. Units with a defective o-ring might leak fuel, and Honda had a Safety Recall back in 2010.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Rocktaco said:


> I may have to get a kit to keep on hand, Then I can misplace it along with the sheer pins I purchased last year. LOL
> 
> I'm building a shop out back now to solve such issues as major garage clutter.


Put your shear pins and tools in the handy carrier....never have to wonder where they are.


----------

